# International Cub Wiring Harness



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

We have my grandpa's International Cub, and the wiring on it is dreadful, it runs well, but the wires are all but completely obsolete. 

We are looking for a replacement wiring harness, does anybody know where or how we can get one that has attachments for the lights and everything?

If any info on the Tractor itself is needed, I would be happy to post some pictures or give some info on the tractor itself.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi DaltonCMCA,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Ebay seems to have a selection of wiring harnesses for a cub. Search ebay *Wiring Harness Farmall IHC cub tractor*. Some say their kits includes everything? Question them. Check them out. 

Also check various internet sources for harnesses.


----------



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will be sure to check those sources out.


----------



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

Would this harness include wiring for the lights, front and back?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FARMALL-IHC...ing-Harness-/260587810167?hash=item3cac3e6d77


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Dalton,

You ask the seller on ebay any question you may have. At the bottom of their sales ad there is a box to enter questions.

Also note that you need the serial number of your tractor. The ebay ad you posted is a wiring harness kit for Cub S/N's 165,153 - 210,000. Does your tractor's serial number fit between those two numbers??


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Brillman.com for wiring harnesses, they should be exactly like the original and come with a detail to install.


----------

